# Orange kush



## bigbluntsmoker420 (Aug 4, 2011)

ok my friend said he grew this orange kush and hes prtty new to growing as well  (not as new as me but new as in only been doing it for a cpl years) but anyway he gave me a quarter bag of his harvest and heres what i got


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 4, 2011)

Those are some nice looking buds.  Do you know where he got the beans, or was it a clone?


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn Crazy Lookin Dank, Sweet Pic


----------

